# CP3 & Mo working out



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP & Mo working out*





































Working with Idan "The Hoops Whisperer" Ravin.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: CP & Mo working out*

I absolutely love seein the dedication. Chris is putting on some serious muscle, I imagine he'll be 180ish once he cuts a little weight during training camp and beyond.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP & Mo working out*

CP and CP II made an appearance at his high school West Forsyth.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP & Mo working out*

Glad to see they're getting ready for the season. Hope the other Hornets are following suit.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: CP & Mo working out*



Tooeasy said:


> I absolutely love seein the dedication. Chris is putting on some serious muscle, I imagine he'll be 180ish once he cuts a little weight during training camp and beyond.


Yeah, he looks really focused. In an article from March, Chris' brother said he was 191.




> Later in the game when Chris drove the lane and made a difficult shot while falling down, C.J. quipped, "He makes more of those than he does regular shots.
> 
> "If he was the same size as he was during his rookie year, he wouldn't be able to do the things that he does now. He can take those hard bumps because he's gone from 175 to 191."


 http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/03/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_14.html

Full Pic Gallery ...... http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/nor/photos


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

191 seems at the upper end of what CP3 should play at. He shouldn't need to put on any more weight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree in that he doesn't need to put on any more weight. He does need to be stronger though so he can withstand those bumps and bruises and it'll also help him to not get injured so easily. One thing he shouldn't do though is jeopardize his speed with weight because speed happens to be a big part of his game. I was looking at some pictures recently of CP's rookie season and he looked quite puny. LOL!

According to Mo's twitter, CP hasn't given up his speed. At least Mo doesn't think so. 



> @michaeltorres03 man CP is putting in major work, he got stronger and faster and is shooting the ball even more efficient


I'm ready for the season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just hope Mo is in shape and is ready to retake his role as the starting SG this season. That might be the most crucial change to the Hornets this offseason. If Mo is healthy enough to come back as the Hornets' top perimeter defender, this team will be much improved.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree. Hopefully Mo will have sort of a rebound season like Rasual did after his dismal 07-08 season.


----------

